# Birds lost



## diwaj (Aug 7, 2008)

On a tossing of 92Kms, 
Out of 9 racers, (1st group) 3 came in 1hr15min, (2nd group) 2 came in 1hr 20min,(3rd group) 3 came in 1 hr 30min and 1 came after 2 hrs,

Then on the next tossing of 125 kms, only 6 birds returned.
the first bird came after 2.30hrs, and then last bird of the day came after 8 hrs. All the birds came alone, 

It was little cloudy and misty, according to my friend who released the bird the human visibility was be 3kms,

What happened that all the birds got scattered and was soo late & missing, its already 4 days and the missing 3 never returned. The missing is from each goup of the 92km toss

Even if a hawk got 1 what happened to others?

Thanks
Diwa


----------



## JaxRacingLofts (Apr 11, 2010)

I would think your missing birds got scared by a bird of prey that broke up your training toss and stayed out overnight. Then when they felt it was safe to return home they came across another group of pigeons (safety in numbers) and "adopted" that group. 
So if that group of pigeons they joined belonged to someone they most likely are trapped in someones loft. Now if that person ever lets them out you'll see your birds again sometime in the future come home in perfect health...its happened before and as odd as it sounds it happens.


----------



## V-John (May 15, 2008)

There is a large group of ferals that are in my town that are between my loft and the drop points. Do you guys think that some of the homers "adopt" that group and just drop off with them? Or is that a training issue, or do you think that they largely ignore the feral flocks that they come across?


----------



## ERIC K (Mar 29, 2010)

I know that young racers join wild flocks sometimes. I was getting ready to release a race this summer and a local man was talking to me about the birds when we saw a few hunderd pigeons fly by and land in a field close by. They were all colors so they had to be lost racers. He said he has never seen that many pigeons in his town it 58 years of living there.


----------



## akbird (Apr 29, 2010)

If I have a bad toss at a distance I wouldn't take them farther the next toss. That might be part of the problem. I always either drop back to a shorter distance or take them to the same distance they had problems with before.
If a swimmer had trouble swimming 50 meters you wouldn't expect him to do well at 75 meters next time out.


----------



## diwaj (Aug 7, 2008)

If a racer joins a feral for any reason, will it come back home(as they are basically homer) or will it make it as a new home?
If it has entered any ones loft, hope i wont see it or for a long time, as no one has called me yet.
This is my first loss, until this 125km toss everything was good, didnt loose any bird, so was really thinking that they will come back, but now at day 6 have some doubt.
Thanks all
Diwa


----------



## ERIC K (Mar 29, 2010)

Sometimes they will come home a week late, sometimes longer but it harder for them the longer they are lost. Race birds will trap into other peoples loft because they know food and water will be inside and they feel safe with other pigeons. Hope if this happened to your birds the other person will call you or let them out to fly home . I had a fellow club member bird trap in my loft and at shipping the next week the bird would not scan so they looked at the band # and it wasn't my bird! That bird did that at two lofts . It later went on to win a race for the owner. Some young birds take more time to learn I guess. You can try to bring a lost bird home by taking better trained birds out to the same location and release them , sometimes they will be spotted by the lost bird and follow them home. Good luck.


----------



## APF_LOFT (Aug 9, 2010)

lost bird are common in racer world. dont worry lost bird are bad bird in my opinion.


----------



## diwaj (Aug 7, 2008)

In our part, If our bird goes into another persons loft we can forget it. 
It was first difficult to understand it. The unwritten, kind of rule is even if they know their bird landed in your loft & its with you they dont ask it, 
1) they think they dont want cause it landed in another loft(ego)
2) think bird is not good.

Yes we can assume "Lost birds are not good" and console ourself, but hope not all lost birds are not good.


----------



## First To Hatch (Jul 19, 2009)

I don't think all lost birds are no good I lost two diploma birds this year and a few first drop birds aswell. One guy in our club lost a bird that won the 400 & 500 back to back. I think crazy things just happen to them when they are out there, thats why we have to respect those birds that come home they may be late but they still worked hard and fought to come home.


----------



## APF_LOFT (Aug 9, 2010)

First To Hatch said:


> I don't think all lost birds are no good I lost two diploma birds this year and a few first drop birds aswell. One guy in our club lost a bird that won the 400 & 500 back to back. I think crazy things just happen to them when they are out there, thats why we have to respect those birds that come home they may be late but they still worked hard and fought to come home.[/QUOTE
> 
> they still bad because they lost if they are good how come they are lost?


----------



## ssyyb2 (Sep 4, 2011)

APF_LOFT said:


> First To Hatch said:
> 
> 
> > I don't think all lost birds are no good I lost two diploma birds this year and a few first drop birds aswell. One guy in our club lost a bird that won the 400 & 500 back to back. I think crazy things just happen to them when they are out there, thats why we have to respect those birds that come home they may be late but they still worked hard and fought to come home.[/QUOTE
> ...


----------



## APF_LOFT (Aug 9, 2010)

Ssyybfamloft said:


> APF_LOFT said:
> 
> 
> > Hawks cats wires hunters ? Many reasons birds dissapear
> ...


----------



## diwaj (Aug 7, 2008)

Good & Lucky


----------



## shibu (Sep 11, 2011)

Diwa, it seems tossing started in many of our places. Racing is goin to start by jan 8 in PCRPC. May b ur bird got mixed with other fancier's birds. Tough birds will always come back. The rest u have with you, select the best bird from them and begin to breed their offsprings. This is the way it goes...


----------



## diwaj (Aug 7, 2008)

1 bird returned after 18 days, so it has stayed with some ferals and decided to return back in good condition.

If I send this bird for race will it return on time or will it take a break in the known feral colony and come slowly..

Diwa


----------



## shibu (Sep 11, 2011)

Diwa, Let him come from the same 92 kmto home in a training toss. Something's missing there in him, guess motivation to come back home. Dont let him join with his pair for sometime. Separate them and before 1 hour of basketing let him see its pair. May be it works. Worth giving a try.


----------



## jaipets (Feb 4, 2011)

all the best guys and my 1st race starts from 22/01/2012 finger crossed


----------



## utahro (Apr 18, 2012)

i found a tumbler pigeon, a have the band #. I have the bird in a cage inside. I don't know anything about birds/pigeons so I did research and he has water and bird seed/corn kernals. He seems to be healthy. I have left messages with NPA and FB but no contacts yet (is this normal) I haven't found any lost ads that match up (wouldn't owners be looking for their bird) part of the band is NPA 10 09. HELP, Idea's/??


----------



## pudge23869 (May 10, 2011)

I had a bird last October that didnt come home after a 15 mile toss. He showed up in February after the only snow storm of the year. Can't know for sure but he must have decided that the guarenteed food and water was worth coming back to! Now hes paired up with one of my prettiest checks and they already gave me one YB. 

Hope your bird show up eventually!


----------



## Pollo70 (Jan 3, 2012)

Lost birds are part of the hobby & game although no one likes to lose birds that's just how it is. there is only one prevention "Don't fly them" young birds are breed to race and fly and us fanciers just have to deal with it. like it or not. I have 2, 2011 birds that are part of my stock breeders now as much as I would like fly them again or even loft fly them I choose not to for the fact that I don't want to lose them even to hazards or predators around the house


----------



## diwaj (Aug 7, 2008)

The bird which was lost for 18 days, was sent to the next race nearly 400kms, and it came back after 2 months.
Its a huge bird in size, so hope it rested well and got back.
It may not be the fastest but it has reached home safe after all these days.


----------

